# Leinölfirnis und Teich?



## brummer (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte an meinem Teich meine __ Douglasie-Bretter mit Leinölfirnis streichen. Die Bretter die ich verlegen möchte ragen ein wenig in den Teich rein und ich habe die Sorge das das Öl schädlich für die Fische ist. 
Der "Fachhandel" konnte mir darauf keine Antwort geben.

Danke
Ralf


----------



## Redlisch (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich denke mal wenn du das Leinölfirnis streichst wenn es einige Tage trocken sein soll, spricht nichts dagegen. Leinölfirnis ist ein biologischer und giftfreier Holzschutz und nach dem trocknen wasserunlöslich.

Bei streichen würde ich eine Zeitung unter die Bretter oder in Richtung Teich halten, beim Pinseln spritzen ab und zu ein paar Tropfen weg.

Ich habe meinen Bankiraisteg welcher zwischen meine Teiche führt dieses Jahr auch mit Öl gestrichen, zu meinem entsetzen fing es nach 2 Stunden an zu Regnen (was nicht angesagt war), es ist nichts passiert am Teich, alles wohlauf.

Axel


----------



## CityCobra (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*



brummer schrieb:


> ich wollte an meinem Teich meine __ Douglasie-Bretter mit Leinölfirnis streichen. Die Bretter die ich verlegen möchte ragen ein wenig in den Teich rein und ich habe die Sorge das das Öl schädlich für die Fische ist.


Warum mit Leinöl-Firnis? 
Heutzutage gibt es schon speziellere Sachen für sowas. 
Oder kommt es Dir nur auf einen möglichst günstigen Preis an?


----------



## zickenkind (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*

Hallo CC,

Leinölfirnis ist ein reines Naturprodukt und daher für Wasser und Umwelt ungiftig und auf natürlichen Wege Abbaubar. Leinölfirnis wird z.B.: auch in Rettungsbooten als Wellenberuhigungsöl eingesetzt, auch heute noch. Ist ein Beutel der mit Werg gefüllt ist, der dann mit dem Öl getränkt wird um bei schlechter See Spritzwasser und Gischt vermeidet auf dem Wasser.
 Alle anderen Produkte die zum Streichen meist eingesetzt werden sind zum Teil mit Chemie versetzt.


----------



## brummer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Warum mit Leinöl-Firnis?
> Heutzutage gibt es schon speziellere Sachen für sowas.
> Oder kommt es Dir nur auf einen möglichst günstigen Preis an?



Es wurde mir von einem Arbeitskollegen empfohlen 

Nach durchaus postiven Antworten werde ich die Bretter dann mal einölen 

Danke
Ralf


----------



## thomas.pajonk (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*

Mein Tipp: Tu es nicht! Es schwämmt aus und gelangt in den Teich. auch wenn es umwelt-verträglich ist, so bleibt es auf der wasser oberfläche...


----------



## CityCobra (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*

Ich hätte eher an so etwas als Alternative gedacht -

Habt Ihr schon mal was von der Firma Owatrol gehört?

www.owatrol.de

Von denen gibt es jetzt ein neues Produkt mit dem Namen "Aquadecks".
Owatrol Aquadecks ist auf wässriger Basis, und soll einen sehr lange haltbaren Schutz vor Verwitterung bieten.
Es zieht sehr schnell ins Holz ein, leicht zu verarbeiten und ist nicht filmbildend.
Ich bin so neugierig auf das Zeug, dass ich nun evtl. mein Bankirai damit behandeln werde.
Da ich eher zu der pflege faulen Sorte gehöre, hört sich ein mehrjähriger UV-Schutz prinzipiell schon mal gut an, sollte das Produkt das halten was es verspricht.

Mehr Infos unter:

http://www.innoskins.de/owatrol2008/downloads/daten/Aquadecksflyer.pdf

Sollte ich erste Erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben, werde ich darüber berichten, evtl. mit ein paar Bildern.
Über Google habe ich einen Erfahrungsbericht von Jemanden gefunden, der z.B. sein Teakdeck auf dem Schiff mit Aquadecks behandelt hat, und der ist restlos begeistert davon.


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## zickenkind (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*

Hallo Marc,

wäre toll wenn Du dann mal berichten könntest. Kannst Du vorher vorm streichen des Holzes noch ein Foto machen zwecks vorher/nachher? Wäre toll.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Leinölfirnis und Teich?*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Kannst Du vorher vorm streichen des Holzes noch ein Foto machen zwecks vorher/nachher? Wäre toll.


Das dürfte kein Problem sein, kann ich gerne machen.
Interessiert mich ja selber. 
Das Bankirai wurde letzten Herbst frisch verlegt, und ist schon etwas angegraut.
Daher wurde mir von der Firma Owatrol bzw. Innoskins empfohlen das Holz vorher mit dem Produkt 
NET-TROL zu entgrauen.

Hier ein Video zur Anwendung von NET-TROL :

http://www.innoskins.de/owatrol2008/downloads/filme/net-trol.wmv

Auch bei diesem Produkt brauch ich mir angeblich keine Sorgen machen wegen meinen Fischen im Teich.
Ein ein paar Wochen habe ich endlich Urlaub, und wenn hoffentlich das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mit dem Projekt starten.
Den Fußboden in meinem Gartenhaus muss ich auch noch streichen/lackieren.


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------

